# Onkyo TX-838 - Secondary HDMI Output Forcing HDCP? Cannot record. How to disable it.



## iJihaD (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have the onkyo 838, the secondary output is connected to my pc (Avermedia record card), I tried to record my PS4 (while deactivating HDCP from ps4 menu), and even a satellite TV.. it says the its HDCP protected while i'm sure its not.

Does the signal going through the reciever gets HDCP'ed? 

Is there a way i can disable it? I mean if the source is protected, i have no problem its ok, but why eventhough the source is not, i still get that its HDCP protected


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not an expert on HDCP but I think it is designed to prevent any component in the chain from recording and I'm not aware of a way to disable it on the Onkyo AVRs. It's purpose is basically to prevent what it sounds like you are trying to do.


----------

